# Need suggestions for a breeder - the options are endless & confusing!



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi all-

Been lurking here for a few years, and have asked questions in the past.

I'm confused as to which breeders I should look into to find the right puppy for us. There are so many breeders out there breeding that I feel that getting some good suggestions from here with personal experiences would be my best bet.

We are looking for a dog that first and foremost will be an excellent family member, companion and pet. We have a 15 month old daughter as well as an adult cat, so a dog with a strong temperament and also being tolerable to other animals is a priority.

I don't plan on working the dog in competitions, but am VERY active, and would enjoy training the dog with basic, sound and proven principles from the various genres.

I would prefer to limit my breeder options to Colorado as I would love to visit the grounds, but am not totally against getting a puppy shipped from out of state.

If you have any personal experiences with any of the below, and would prefer to comment to me privately, please do so via IM. I know the list is long, but I want to make the best decision possible and have a dog with as excellent genetic traits as possible.

Some of the breeders' names & websites I've looked into are:

Bullinger Shepherds breeder of German Shepherds in British Columbia german shepherd puppies

Huerta Hof German Shepherds

About us @ Vom Dortmunder German Shepherds

Puppies

Adel Haus German Shepherds - 'Where Beauty meets Brawn'..Colorado

ROCKYMOUNTAINGSD.COM

Littleton German Shepherds of Colorado Home

Colorado German Shepherds Crystal Creek Shepherds Denver Colorado German Shepherd Breeder, puppies, Canidae Pet Food. and Pet Products and Supplements

World Class German Shepherd Dog Breeder


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am only familiar with Huerta Hof , here on the board I would say you can't go wrong with them and I wouldn't hesitate getting a dog from her


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

*Crystal Creek*

** This type of post needs to be sent in a private message only. ADMIN**


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and why is that?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good things about Huerta hoff here on the board. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

The only one on your list that I would recommend is Huerta Hoff.

You have a wide variety of breeders on your list. Some that breed American Line dogs, some with lines going to European showlines, some with no health clearances, many with lots and lots of breeding females, and some that are not in Colorado. 

I lived in Colorado for about 1 1/2 years and personally there is really no one in Colorado that I would recommend. I personally know 2 on your list, know of a couple of the others, and two that I've never heard of, but after looking at their websites wouldn't consider them either. Bullinger is in Canada... I've heard good and bad things, but again have always heard good things of Robin at Huerta Hoff. She is someone that I would consider.

Where in Colorado are you??? I'm in North Platte, Nebraska, not too far away...


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

mnm said:


> The only one on your list that I would recommend is Huerta Hoff.
> 
> You have a wide variety of breeders on your list. Some that breed American Line dogs, some with lines going to European showlines, some with no health clearances, many with lots and lots of breeding females, and some that are not in Colorado.
> 
> ...


I agree that Huerta Hof is top notch. I am curious why you don't think some of the others are good choices. I am not disagreeing with you but am just trying to learn how to tell the good ones from the bad ones. Some of the West German show line breeders on the OP's list have titles and health clearances for their dogs. What am I missing?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are often personal experiences, and one on one meetings with people who have dogs purchased from various breeders. Many things are better left for private discussion than posted in public. I "know" of some of those kennels from the net, from conversations with people who have personal experience with them, and just have opinions based on their websites citing their pricing policies.... I am far far from Colorado.....and I would look at the breeders recommended here rather than those listed....

Lee


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> There are often personal experiences, and one on one meetings with people who have dogs purchased from various breeders. Many things are better left for private discussion than posted in public. I "know" of some of those kennels from the net, from conversations with people who have personal experience with them, and just have opinions based on their websites citing their pricing policies.... I am far far from Colorado.....and I would look at the breeders recommended here rather than those listed....
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee, you are always very helpful. I have a short list of suggestions from you and others in recent threads. I should probably just stick to that list rather than try to figure it out on my own by looking at the websites.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

It is so overwhelming at first... but just do your research and you'll be able to weed out the bad ones from the good ones pretty quickly once you know what to look for. Once you have that down, just send out some emails/make some calls and when you find the right one, you'll know it


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I would not hesitate to purchase a puppy from Tracy Bullinger. She is one of the top breeders in the US. Her experience and knowledge of bloodlines is unmatched. She strives to produce the total dog with correct structure and proper working temperament. 

Have heard good about Huerta hof too . .


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello, 
My message posted yesterday has been removed, saying it needs to be said in a private message. I'm wondering why this is. Does the forum simply forbid any less than positive comments? My message was stated politely and my intent was simply to caution potential GSD buyers on things they might want to watch for, based on my experience with a particular breeder. I appreciate any explanation about this. Thank you.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The board is unable to verify what information being posted is the truth and what might just be someone bashing a person they do not like. Due to this issue and not wanting private battles between buyers and sellers we do not allow any negative comments posted in public. Please send those types of posts in private. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This forum doesn't allow any "negative" comments about breeders due to a "no breeder bashing" rule. Personally, I think we SHOULD be able to relate our experiences whether positive or negative, but it's not my board.

Out of the breeders you listed, Huerta Hof would be my choice. Some of the others I wouldn't take a second look at.

(hope that doesn't get deleted)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I should probably clarify my "why is that" post,,Duh me, thought the poster wrote it, not an admin sorry for confusion..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Diane, that is why I clarified that I had done the edit. LOL Realized I had forgotten. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

*Regarding "negative" comments.*

Certainly administrators should delete ads that are inflammatory or simply inappropriate. However, the comment that we cannot verify negative comments also obviously applies to positive ones. This forum is supposedly about helping people and our dogs have the best, healthiest lives possible. This involves sometimes having to advise each other of less than positive, even dangerous, practices by breeders and others. What good is an informational forum if we can't honestly let each other know both the positive AND negative aspects of our experience? Personally, I would want to know what our forum members have learned about breeders and anything else applying to the selection and care of our dogs.

**comments removed by ADMIN. Do not post these again. This is a warning** 

Please consider a more moderate approach in terms of what comments are allowed so that this forum can truly be helpful and not just a fan club for good experiences, none of which can be verified.
Thank you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahh Lisa, so I 'thought" I didn't see admin there when I posted, but then saw it, and thought, oops, musta been there duh me


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

aviorwolf, we the moderators, do not make up the rules for the forum which is privately owned. 

I'm sorry you went thru issues , but didn't you look at a pedigree prior to purchase? Just curious. 

Anyone can always pm a poster with negatives about a breeder, negatives are just not allowed to posted for all to see, I do see and understand your point tho.


----------

